# Brown Urine - Tren + Anadrol



## AceOfSpadez (May 6, 2010)

Okay? guys? what the ****!!! I'm drinking enough water to keep myself hydrated and when i go for a **** my ****ing urine is litterally almost brown... wtf?

This honestly can not be dehydration i'm drinking plenty... this must have something to do with the trenbolone or Anadrol.

The ability trenbolone has on nutrician partisioning effects? could this cause darkening of the urine by any chance? cause this is really worrying me.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

will be more than likely

I had it bad when running tren, anadrold, and dianabol with heavy drinking sessions aswell


----------



## AceOfSpadez (May 6, 2010)

Rick89 said:


> will be more than likely
> 
> I had it bad when running tren, anadrold, and dianabol with heavy drinking sessions aswell


Its a propa "P.I.S.S take" LOL get it? HAHAHHAA... ****ing fedup... can't hydrate myself enough...


----------



## dr gonzo (Oct 8, 2011)

i would try n drink much mor water if i was u see if tht help


----------



## AceOfSpadez (May 6, 2010)

dr gonzo said:


> i would try n drink much mor water if i was u see if tht help


Drink anymore and ill be a lake LOL


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

My pee was that colour before my liver haematoma of 2010 I lost 4Lof blood and nearly died.

Just sayin.


----------



## dr gonzo (Oct 8, 2011)

AceOfSpadez said:


> Drink anymore and ill be a lake LOL


 Well i dno mate if i was tht worried ide stop running it then


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

MXD said:


> My pee was that colour before my liver haematoma of 2010 I lost 4Lof blood and nearly died.
> 
> Just sayin.


Jesus !


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

MXD said:


> My pee was that colour before my liver haematoma of 2010 I lost 4Lof blood and nearly died.
> 
> Just sayin.


Fckin hell mate

What was the cause and outcome of this and what exactly is it??


----------



## Ahal84 (Jun 2, 2010)

MXD said:


> My pee was that colour before my liver haematoma of 2010 I lost 4Lof blood and nearly died.
> 
> Just sayin.


Bloody hell, how did you get that?


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

MXD said:


> My pee was that colour before my liver haematoma of 2010 I lost 4Lof blood and nearly died.
> 
> Just sayin.


How?


----------



## dr gonzo (Oct 8, 2011)

how many people does it take to ask why lol :sleeping:


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Oral gear gave me two benign tumours on my liver and they ruptured.

Lost 4 L of blood into my perennial cavity and waist went from 29 to 38 filled with blood.

Most painful thing a person can have apparently.

Very nearly died.

Oral gear is dangerous.


----------



## AceOfSpadez (May 6, 2010)

MXD said:


> My pee was that colour before my liver haematoma of 2010 I lost 4Lof blood and nearly died.
> 
> Just sayin.


 You'd have had other symptoms not just brown urine pal... i feel healthy, don't feel lethargic or sleepy at all, i feel perfectly fit and well... so i doubt its owt serious? what other symptoms did you have besides this? must have had stuff like lethargy, weight loss? yellowing of the skin?


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

AceOfSpadez said:


> You'd have had other symptoms not just brown urine pal... i feel healthy, don't feel lethargic or sleepy at all, i feel perfectly fit and well... so i doubt its owt serious? what other symptoms did you have besides this? must have had stuff like lethargy, weight loss? yellowing of the skin?


None. Pee was like beer.

That's all.

Imo get your liver enzymes cheked asap mine where over 1000..

Only from 50mg win and 100mg var for 6 months or so btw.


----------



## AceOfSpadez (May 6, 2010)

MXD said:


> None. Pee was like beer.
> 
> That's all.
> 
> ...


You took them for 6months no wonder you had issues pal... god sakes  ... thats bad man.... var isn't easy on the liver and neither is winstrol...


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

MXD said:


> Oral gear gave me two benign tumours on my liver and they ruptured.
> 
> Lost 4 L of blood into my perennial cavity and waist went from 29 to 38 filled with blood.
> 
> ...


Which orals have you ran, at what doses and for how long?

Glad to see you're still with us.


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

AceOfSpadez said:


> You took them for 6months no wonder you had issues pal... god sakes  ... thats bad man.... var isn't easy on the liver and neither is winstrol...


No $hit, now get yourself down to the doctors for blood tests in case your livers going the same way from anadrol..


----------



## AceOfSpadez (May 6, 2010)

MXD said:


> No $hit, now get yourself down to the doctors for blood tests in case your livers going the same way from anadrol..


Aye but doctor said that its nothing to worry about, doubled liver values ain't that bad.... accourding to her... you can get that from 1night of binge drinking.


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

MXD said:


> Oral gear gave me two benign tumours on my liver and they ruptured.
> 
> Lost 4 L of blood into my perennial cavity and waist went from 29 to 38 filled with blood.
> 
> ...


Thats why i prefer a test prop kickstart on cycles!!!

On very rarely use orals...


----------



## AceOfSpadez (May 6, 2010)

rs60786 said:


> Thats why i prefer a test prop kickstart on cycles!!!
> 
> On very rarely use orals...


Test prop won't even put on a quater of the size anadrol or dianabol will.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

AceOfSpadez said:


> Test prop won't even put on a quater of the size anadrol or dianabol will.


Not in water weight no lol

will do more for lean muscle tissue though IMO

I only use orals for strength but have long breaks and stay on for short periods on high doses


----------



## AceOfSpadez (May 6, 2010)

Rick89 said:


> Not in water weight no lol
> 
> will do more for lean muscle tissue though IMO
> 
> I only use orals for strength but have long breaks and stay on for short periods on high doses


I've ran prop as a kick start before, i can honestly say i hold onto the dianabol and anadrol gains a lot better then i do the prop gains.... Its almost like the water i hold is minimal on anadrol and dianabol... i seem to hold most the water in my legs and stomach... never seem to hold water on the arms.... dunno if its possible... to only hold water on certin area's... but arms are always like brick solid.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

AceOfSpadez said:


> I've ran prop as a kick start before, i can honestly say i hold onto the dianabol and anadrol gains a lot better then i do the prop gains.... Its almost like the water i hold is minimal on anadrol and dianabol... i seem to hold most the water in my legs and stomach... never seem to hold water on the arms.... dunno if its possible... to only hold water on certin area's... but arms are always like brick solid.


Ok then mate


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Lol ok keep on pi$sing beer and see where that gets you lad.


----------



## FLEX-ERAZ (Jan 14, 2011)

AceOfSpadez said:


> Okay? guys? what the ****!!! I'm drinking enough water to keep myself hydrated and when i go for a **** my ****ing urine is litterally almost brown... wtf?
> 
> This honestly can not be dehydration i'm drinking plenty... this must have something to do with the trenbolone or Anadrol.
> 
> The ability trenbolone has on nutrician partisioning effects? could this cause darkening of the urine by any chance? cause this is really worrying me.


Do you induldge in putting things in places that they should not go??:laugh:


----------



## andymc88 (Aug 18, 2011)

Could be few things:

Medication

Dehydrated

Never used gear so couldnt tell u bout that

Some food colourings can have a affect

It could be a infection

Blood

Ad say drink more water and if it doesn't change in few see a doc


----------



## AceOfSpadez (May 6, 2010)

I'm dropping the anadrol.... cba with taking this **** anymore if its gonna make my **** brown.


----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

The tren will make your **** brown its very common . The androl can make it deep yellow , when you stop the tren it will take 2-3 weeks to return back to normal , wait to it starts to stink !!!


----------



## special-k25 (Aug 8, 2011)

AceOfSpadez said:


> Okay? guys? what the ****!!! I'm drinking enough water to keep myself hydrated and when i go for a **** my ****ing urine is litterally almost brown... wtf?
> 
> This honestly can not be dehydration i'm drinking plenty... this must have something to do with the trenbolone or Anadrol.
> 
> The ability trenbolone has on nutrician partisioning effects? could this cause darkening of the urine by any chance? cause this is really worrying me.


gonorrhea mate haha oj the tren makes ya p1ss a funny colour some times ,dnt no bout brown though


----------



## AceOfSpadez (May 6, 2010)

don1 said:


> The tren will make your **** brown its very common . The androl can make it deep yellow , when you stop the tren it will take 2-3 weeks to return back to normal , wait to it starts to stink !!!


Loads of people complain about brown urine whilst taking trenbolone.... it seems like a very common side effect i been asking all over the different forums... and my replys are... its a common side of trenbolone and not to worry much about, but been advised to get a check up at the doctors... just to be on the safe side... of course.


----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

Well we all no what the docs going to say , and don't forget your not using human grade tren !!!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

don1 said:


> Well we all no what the docs going to say , and don't forget your not using human grade tren !!!


Better to get it checked than not tbh

Tren has never been approved for human use and so there is not human grade tren


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

FFS don't mention gear. Just say you've had a heavy xmas and your pee is brown. He'll sort you out a liver function test. Then you can take it from there.

By the way, have you checked your blood pressure? You know that a very high BP will mash your kidneys don't you?

My guess is that your BP is sky high if your drinking lots of water like you say.


----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> Better to get it checked than not tbh
> 
> Tren has never been approved for human use and so there is not human grade tren


There was one french company that made human grade tren and there is one now that claims theirs is !!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

don1 said:


> There was one french company that made human grade tren and there is one now that claims theirs is !!


O right I was sure it has never been apprved but you may be right

Or it may be a UGL posing as a HG Pharma as some do


----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

No it wasn't any ugl,


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

would love to seen it as I belived there has NOT been HG tren since Parabolan which was discontinued in the 80's I believe and didnt make FDA approval, as far as I knew it had never even been considered for HG only vet as there is no medical use for tren at all

closest thing would be making tren from pallets

There is cattle grade lol


----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> would love to seen it as I belived there has NOT been HG tren since Parabolan which was discontinued in the 80's I believe and didnt make FDA approval, as far as I knew it had never even been considered for HG only vet as there is no medical use for tren at all
> 
> closest thing would be making tren from pallets
> 
> There is cattle grade lol


I thought Negma stopped making it in the mid 90s !! Lol


----------



## AceOfSpadez (May 6, 2010)

Rick89 said:


> would love to seen it as I belived there has NOT been HG tren since Parabolan which was discontinued in the 80's I believe and didnt make FDA approval, as far as I knew it had never even been considered for HG only vet as there is no medical use for tren at all
> 
> closest thing would be making tren from pallets
> 
> ...


----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

After the French ski ing team used it all up !!!!


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Tren will change the colour of your p1ss yes...along with blood pressure...that gives the kidneys a mild kick..........also i forgot to mention...anybody who uses NAP 50s deserves to have brown urine and other problems...sh1te stuff of the highest order !!!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

MXD said:


> Oral gear gave me two benign tumours on my liver and they ruptured.
> 
> Lost 4 L of blood into my perennial cavity and waist went from 29 to 38 filled with blood.
> 
> ...


what brand ?


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

pea head said:


> Tren will change the colour of your p1ss yes...along with blood pressure...that gives the kidneys a mild kick..........also i forgot to mention...anybody who uses NAP 50s deserves to have brown urine and other problems...sh1te stuff of the highest order !!!


I actually agree with the nap 50 hate you religously follow pea head for bodybuilding purposes.., but...

I use it for strength goals and it works a treat


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> I actually agree with the nap 50 hate you religously follow pea head for bodybuilding purposes.., but...
> 
> I use it for strength goals and it works a treat


Disagree on nap 50's.

They deffo have there place and the reason most ppl suffer is they bang in naps and eat shyt and retain a ton of water and get high bp etc.

If you eat well they will have a positive effect IMO.

I'm sure even peahead said he only disagrees with there use if it's chavy newbs using them thinking there gonna get huge on one cycle.

I think Dutch Scott was using them in his prep.

In my experience the ppl that say there shyt are the ppl with shyt diet and limited experience and knowledge of diet.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

i love Abombs they are great stuff .


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

big_jim_87 said:


> Disagree on nap 50's.
> 
> They deffo have there place and the reason most ppl suffer is they bang in naps and eat shyt and retain a ton of water and get high bp etc.
> 
> ...


I love them but for my goals ( strength and power)


----------



## AceOfSpadez (May 6, 2010)

pea head said:


> Tren will change the colour of your p1ss yes...along with blood pressure...that gives the kidneys a mild kick..........also i forgot to mention...anybody who uses NAP 50s deserves to have brown urine and other problems...sh1te stuff of the highest order !!!


The anadrol is amazing, first time running it and very impressed.... appetite supressed a little.... but deffo a good buy, just comes to show that i shouldn't listen to people who think otherwise, opinions are opinions  and my opinion rates 100mg of anadrol over 50mg of dianabol anyday


----------



## AceOfSpadez (May 6, 2010)

Rick89 said:


> I actually agree with the nap 50 hate you religously follow pea head for bodybuilding purposes.., but...
> 
> I use it for strength goals and it works a treat


I found it to be better for size then dianabol hands down, and not even that bad on water retention either... must just be an individual thing


----------



## AceOfSpadez (May 6, 2010)

big_jim_87 said:


> Disagree on nap 50's.
> 
> They deffo have there place and the reason most ppl suffer is they bang in naps and eat shyt and retain a ton of water and get high bp etc.
> 
> ...


I honestly love them.... the only down side is appetite supression...


----------



## AceOfSpadez (May 6, 2010)

ewen said:


> i love Abombs they are great stuff .


Damn right, better then dianabol hands down with a good diet, and hard training, it brings out the true meaning of kick start, because you almost feel the size hit you after 1week of taking them, where as dianabol it takes 2weeks to notice the fullness effect.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

AceOfSpadez said:


> I found it to be better for size then dianabol hands down, and not even that bad on water retention either... must just be an individual thing


I run them together as they have synergestic effect are work beeter together

like magic really :thumb:


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> I love them but for my goals ( strength and power)


There still good for size as well bud


----------



## AceOfSpadez (May 6, 2010)

Rick89 said:


> I run them together as they have synergestic effect are work beeter together
> 
> like magic really :thumb:


Do you honestly think theres a good synergy between taking the two?


----------



## AceOfSpadez (May 6, 2010)

big_jim_87 said:


> There still good for size as well bud


I rate them better then dianabol for size gains, however, for bulking i'd still choose dianabol, cause the appetite supression anadrol gives is awful.


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

it's funny you should bring up urine color as mine wqas really cloudy earlier today.

I would get to the doctor's asap and drink ALOT more water IMO.

Also if it doesn't change I would get off gear completely it's not worth your health, that saying if gear is the primary cause


----------



## AceOfSpadez (May 6, 2010)

GUYS I DRANK 2LITERS OF WATER EARLIER TO SEE IF I COULD CHANGE THE COLOR OF MY ****, AND GUESS WHAT? ITS CRYSTAL CLEAR WITH A TINGE OF YELLOW!!!! so i'm fine  must have just been the trenbolone...


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

AceOfSpadez said:


> Do you honestly think theres a good synergy between taking the two?


Yes Ive tryed it and yes is the answer

alot of US bodybuilders do the same, Gavin Kaine promoted the idea and it is awesome but be careful


----------



## AceOfSpadez (May 6, 2010)

Readyandwaiting said:


> it's funny you should bring up urine color as mine wqas really cloudy earlier today.
> 
> I would get to the doctor's asap and drink ALOT more water IMO.
> 
> Also if it doesn't change I would get off gear completely it's not worth your health, that saying if gear is the primary cause


I'm fine pal, i went to toilet for a **** after drinking a ton of water and i'm fine...  crystal clear urine  ummm it feels good to have a good clean **** for a change.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

big_jim_87 said:


> There still good for size as well bud


Yes mate I know when use it I put alot of size on also (granted diet wasnt bodybuilder clean but still decent)

Im kind of with pea on this that i mean in regards to teens gettin them and shovelling 3-4 down there neck a day without any test or decent doet to go with it and expecting to be jay cutler in next to no time


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

well that's good news.

Any idea about cloudy ****? I think it was just spunk


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

AceOfSpadez said:


> The anadrol is amazing, first time running it and very impressed.... appetite supressed a little.... but deffo a good buy, just comes to show that i shouldn't listen to people who think otherwise, opinions are opinions  and my opinion rates 100mg of anadrol over 50mg of dianabol anyday


This is a massive prob IMO

When hunger dips I struggle to do any thing.

On the dbol comparison-

IMO dbol is better. I think you'll find with anadrol that there will be more water retention and i think it effects the rbc more then dbol would so you'll get a better pump and would give the impression of fullness But this goes as fast as it appeared bud naps are renowned for easy come easy go gains.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

its the tren anyway it always turns pi55 a darker colour what dose you running im to lazy to check if you posted .


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> I run them together as they have synergestic effect are work beeter together
> 
> like magic really :thumb:


Bp and liver must be fvcked lol


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

big_jim_87 said:


> This is a massive prob IMO
> 
> When hunger dips I struggle to do any thing.
> 
> ...


Thats what I was getting at when I said dont rate them for boodybuilding in terms of keepable gains

sorry for crap wording and spelling guys beers going down bit fast this end haha

and no im not running any orals with my beer intake


----------



## AceOfSpadez (May 6, 2010)

Readyandwaiting said:


> well that's good news.
> 
> Any idea about cloudy ****? I think it was just spunk


Cloudy isn't anything to worry about usually, this happens to me quite often, even before steroids rarely i'd get it, i forgot what causes it, but its nothing serious at all, i wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

big_jim_87 said:


> Bp and liver must be fvcked lol


probably was mate was high dose aswell with tren

strenght and size was unreal ran with test and big cals was for strongman comp


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

AceOfSpadez said:


> Cloudy isn't anything to worry about usually, this happens to me quite often, even before steroids rarely i'd get it, i forgot what causes it, but its nothing serious at all, i wouldn't worry about it.


Hope so, i have a really healthy diet.

I'm pounding down the smoothies l8ly they're great but expensive but still worth it


----------



## AceOfSpadez (May 6, 2010)

big_jim_87 said:


> This is a massive prob IMO
> 
> When hunger dips I struggle to do any thing.
> 
> ...


God damn, i think you could be massively right about this... my pumps have been INSANE past the degree of which i've ever seen before, i hope to god i manage to build up on it... lol


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> Yes mate I know when use it I put alot of size on also (granted diet wasnt bodybuilder clean but still decent)
> 
> Im kind of with pea on this that i mean in regards to teens gettin them and shovelling 3-4 down there neck a day without any test or decent doet to go with it and expecting to be jay cutler in next to no time


Synergy? Chuck in dbol, oxy and hallo mix in some check drops and Mtren and you'll see fvcking synergy lol you may see liver fall out in your next shyt too! Lol!


----------



## AceOfSpadez (May 6, 2010)

ewen said:


> its the tren anyway it always turns pi55 a darker colour what dose you running im to lazy to check if you posted .


625mg of tren


----------



## AceOfSpadez (May 6, 2010)

big_jim_87 said:


> Synergy? Chuck in dbol, oxy and hallo mix in some check drops and Mtren and you'll see fvcking synergy lol you may see liver fall out in your next shyt too! Lol!


I like your style  hahahha


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

AceOfSpadez said:


> 625mg of tren


no wonder its fuking brown ya dick lol bet you out of breathe easy too .


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

big_jim_87 said:


> Synergy? Chuck in dbol, oxy and hallo mix in some check drops and Mtren and you'll see fvcking synergy lol you may see liver fall out in your next shyt too! Lol!


Haha

Im hoping to try halo next but will not run any other med but test with it

I very rarely touch orals and never use tren so liver doesnt get battered much


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

that is some tren fck I would be a mess from that


----------



## AceOfSpadez (May 6, 2010)

ewen said:


> no wonder its fuking brown ya dick lol bet you out of breathe easy too .


God its not even a lot its only 625... for **** sake  what a bunch of tools.... lol... i tried tren at 75mg eod and it was ****e... 625mg is the way foward... i get night sweats and i get out of breathe easily even before the tren so its all good... notice no difference  and i love the stuff...


----------



## AceOfSpadez (May 6, 2010)

Rick89 said:


> that is some tren fck I would be a mess from that


Its not that much? what yah on about lol  why does everyone that 625mg is a lot? hahahha


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

AceOfSpadez said:


> God its not even a lot its only 625... for **** sake  what a bunch of tools.... lol... i tried tren at 75mg eod and it was ****e... 625mg is the way foward... i get night sweats and i get out of breathe easily even before the tren so its all good... notice no difference  and i love the stuff...


its alot when you weigh 12 stone ....


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

AceOfSpadez said:


> God its not even a lot its only 625... for **** sake  what a bunch of tools.... lol... i tried tren at 75mg eod and it was ****e... 625mg is the way foward... i get night sweats and i get out of breathe easily even before the tren so its all good... notice no difference  and i love the stuff...


wtf lol

i would be gutted if that was me in your avi on 600mg+of tren alond with anadrol

calm down mate just increase cals and take the tren easy


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

ewen said:


> its alot when you weigh 12 stone ....


lol exactly


----------



## darksider (Apr 5, 2011)

Ace r u sure your gears KOSHER!!! LMFAO :tt2:


----------



## AceOfSpadez (May 6, 2010)

ewen said:


> its alot when you weigh 12 stone ....


Hmm true, shame i'm 15stone 3lbs then isn't it? DICK HEAD -_- LOL


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

AceOfSpadez said:


> Hmm true, shame i'm 15stone 3lbs then isn't it? DICK HEAD -_- LOL


in that case you will need atleast a gram of tren :whistling:

seriously mate though think about it if you using them amounts at 15 stone what you going to do in future when you want to look like you lift weights :whistling:


----------



## AceOfSpadez (May 6, 2010)

Rick89 said:


> wtf lol
> 
> i would be gutted if that was me in your avi on 600mg+of tren alond with anadrol
> 
> calm down mate just increase cals and take the tren easy


Judging by my size in person and your avi, i'd say i'm fairly bigger then you are  ...


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

AceOfSpadez said:


> Judging by my size in person and your avi, i'd say i'm fairly bigger then you are  ...


no your just closer to the camera ....dickhead


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

AceOfSpadez said:


> Judging by my size in person and your avi, i'd say i'm fairly bigger then you are  ...


im 18 and half stone in that and your 15 ??


----------



## AceOfSpadez (May 6, 2010)

Rick89 said:


> in that case you will need atleast a gram of tren :whistling:
> 
> seriously mate though think about it if you using them amounts at 15 stone what you going to do in future when you want to look like you lift weights :whistling:


I already walk around looking like i lift weights, i still pull eyes with my size, those photos where when i was 14stone, im not even pumped in the pictures, and its just a bad angle perhaps... also i wasn't taking gear in that photo i had been off for 10weeks and had poor diet and poor training pattern, i only took the photos so it'd make my progression photos look better LOL...


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

AceOfSpadez said:


> I already walk around looking like i lift weights, i still pull eyes with my size, those photos where when i was 14stone, im not even pumped in the pictures, and its just a bad angle perhaps... also i wasn't taking gear in that photo i had been off for 10weeks and had poor diet and poor training pattern, i only took the photos so it'd make my progression photos look better LOL...


good lad

Im just tryin to help excuse the sh!t digs with it

it way too much tren at your level mate IMO


----------



## AceOfSpadez (May 6, 2010)

ewen said:


> no your just closer to the camera ....dickhead


Shutup ewen you bitch  hahahahhaa <3


----------



## AceOfSpadez (May 6, 2010)

Rick89 said:


> im 18 and half stone in that and your 15 ??


You don't look 18 stone in that photo, i've got pals who're 16 and they're twice that size... you must be 6.2 or summit weighing in at that... and 15stone? i was just under 14stone in my photos i think.

Just comes to show you can't always judge someones size from there avi... i don't doubt that you are 18stone, but you don't look it in your avi, perhaps in person i'd get a fright, but photos show very little i think... best to see with your own set of eyes before you can fully judge.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

ewen said:


> its alot when you weigh 12 stone ....


What is it with you and incorrectly telling people there weight today lol


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

AceOfSpadez said:


> You don't look 18 stone in that photo, i've got pals who're 16 and they're twice that size... you must be 6.2 or summit weighing in at that... and 15stone? i was just under 14stone in my photos i think.
> 
> Just comes to show you can't always judge someones size from there avi... i don't doubt that you are 18stone, but you don't look it in your avi, perhaps in person i'd get a fright, but photos show very little i think... best to see with your own set of eyes before you can fully judge.


Im 18 and half in that mate was my first strongman comp that day

Im 6ft exactly so yer see what you mean I do look tiny


----------



## AceOfSpadez (May 6, 2010)

Rick89 said:


> good lad
> 
> Im just tryin to help excuse the sh!t digs with it
> 
> it way too much tren at your level mate IMO


Appreciate the help, it does offend me when i'm told i look 12stone like... LOL... propa nutting walls here HAHAHAHAHA.... I'm in the mirror flexing and straining to try make myself look and feel bigger HAHAHAHA....

Nor but in person i do look a fair bit bigger then my ****ty avi


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

AceOfSpadez said:


> Appreciate the help, it does offend me when i'm told i look 12stone like... LOL... propa nutting walls here HAHAHAHAHA.... I'm in the mirror flexing and straining to try make myself look and feel bigger HAHAHAHA....
> 
> Nor but in person i do look a fair bit bigger then my ****ty avi


Dont worry pal were just winding you up


----------



## AceOfSpadez (May 6, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> What is it with you and incorrectly telling people there weight today lol


Hes got his own issues, so he takes it out on other people LOL.... he lacks size just below the waist line  mid centre  HAHAHAHAHHAA if you get me.


----------



## AceOfSpadez (May 6, 2010)

Rick89 said:


> Dont worry pal were just winding you up


Aighty then... well, supose 16.5 inch biceps on a none pumped flex is decent right? and a size 48inch chest?


----------



## AceOfSpadez (May 6, 2010)

AceOfSpadez said:


> Aighty then... well, supose 16.5 inch biceps on a none pumped flex is decent right? and a size 48inch chest?


 If not then, I guess the food needs increased... only problem is... when i over eat i spew my guts up.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

AceOfSpadez said:


> Aighty then... well, supose 16.5 inch biceps on a none pumped flex is decent right? and a size 48inch chest?


fkcin immence pal


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

AceOfSpadez said:


> Appreciate the help, it does offend me when i'm told i look 12stone like... LOL... propa nutting walls here HAHAHAHAHA.... I'm in the mirror flexing and straining to try make myself look and feel bigger HAHAHAHA....
> 
> Nor but in person i do look a fair bit bigger then my ****ty avi


to be fair i was a tad hasty in my weight guess id actually say 12 and a half stone :lol:


----------



## AceOfSpadez (May 6, 2010)

Rick89 said:


> fkcin immence pal


Those measurements are **** ain't they


----------



## AceOfSpadez (May 6, 2010)

ewen said:


> to be fair i was a tad hasty in my weight guess id actually say 12 and a half stone :lol:


OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO you're a bastard you  hahahaha


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

AceOfSpadez said:


> Those measurements are **** ain't they


those measurements are good but what about your legs ? when you gonna start to train them ?


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

AceOfSpadez said:


> Those measurements are **** ain't they


seriously no they are not sh1t at all pal

just focus on increase protein and good cals and better rest before taking doses to the extreme

Im all for a nice cycle but 600mg of tren and anadrol seems a bit much for you IMO


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> seriously no they are not sh1t at all pal
> 
> just focus on increase protein and good cals and better rest before taking doses to the extreme
> 
> Im all for a nice cycle but 600mg of tren and anadrol seems a bit much for you IMO


i agree with that .


----------



## AceOfSpadez (May 6, 2010)

ewen said:


> those measurements are good but what about your legs ? when you gonna start to train them ?


Always had tree trunks for legs, i don't train them because i can't get bastard jeans over them.. i have to buy a size 36waist jeans to get past my legs when really im only a size 32-34waist.... its a **** take.... so yeah? i don't train the bastard things, they grow fast aswell... and they've even got the tear drop now as we speak... ill measure my untrained legs and you won't believe me when i tell you the measurements.... they won't be huge, but for not training them, they will be past the normal size of an untrained quad LOL...


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

AceOfSpadez said:


> Always had tree trunks for legs, i don't train them because i can't get bastard jeans over them.. i have to buy a size 36waist jeans to get past my legs when really im only a size 32-34waist.... its a **** take.... so yeah? i don't train the bastard things, they grow fast aswell... and they've even got the tear drop now as we speak... ill measure my untrained legs and you won't believe me when i tell you the measurements.... they won't be huge, but for not training them, they will be past the normal size of an untrained quad LOL...


so your about 5 foot 6 tall ?


----------



## AceOfSpadez (May 6, 2010)

Just measured my untrained legs and im 27inches around the quad... i've got very stumpy and thick gurthy legs... always had them... they disgust me.... some say its a gift but i think its a ****ing curse even at 12 i couldn't wear my addidas joggers or my kappa track suit because of my damn legs 

ROFL.


----------



## AceOfSpadez (May 6, 2010)

ewen said:


> so your about 5 foot 6 tall ?


5,8


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

AceOfSpadez said:


> 5,8


have you got hairy feet and real name is frodo :lol:


----------



## AceOfSpadez (May 6, 2010)

ewen said:


> have you got hairy feet and real name is frodo :lol:


Nah but i been told that im roughly about 40% wookie if you've ever watched starwars the old trilligy


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

AceOfSpadez said:


> Nah but i been told that im roughly about 40% wookie if you've ever watched starwars the old trilligy


star wars whats that :confused1:


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

AceOfSpadez said:


> The anadrol is amazing, first time running it and very impressed.... appetite supressed a little.... but deffo a good buy, just comes to show that i shouldn't listen to people who think otherwise, opinions are opinions  and my opinion rates 100mg of anadrol over 50mg of dianabol anyday


Well...trust me on this ..they do have their place.......BUT statements like that 100mg a oxy a day...wait till you come off you be in the mirror crying looking like a gypsys greyhound.......no disrespect mate but come on....ive been around gear 20yrs........fcuking brewers yeast retains more muscle than them......stand on the scales and have a p1ss...you will see the weight come off as you p1ss :clap:


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

well you know what. i've been taking gear on and off now for about 25 years, and having just turned 22 i can comfortably say that the best stand alone steroid has to be tribulus, bulgarian version preferably.

I mean I don't know what all the fuss is about with gear being illegal i.e. to sell it is illegal.

I get mine from bodybuilding warehouse everytime, I dunno why it's so hard for people to find a source.


----------



## Rocho (Mar 30, 2009)

AceOfSpadez said:


> i've got pals who're 16 and they're twice that size... .





AceOfSpadez said:


> Always had tree trunks for legs, i don't train them because i can't get bastard jeans over them..


Fcuk me your a walking cliché of the nap 50 pencil neck!!!!


----------



## AceOfSpadez (May 6, 2010)

pea head said:


> Well...trust me on this ..they do have their place.......BUT statements like that 100mg a oxy a day...wait till you come off you be in the mirror crying looking like a gypsys greyhound.......no disrespect mate but come on....ive been around gear 20yrs........fcuking brewers yeast retains more muscle than them......stand on the scales and have a p1ss...you will see the weight come off as you p1ss :clap:


Ausbuilt and many others with maybe just as much experiance with steroids as you have rated anadrol at 100mg to be better then dianabol at 50mg for gains, and as for water? I'm running arimidex at 0.5mg daily, so i doubt this is water I'm seeing also running caber at 0.5 e4d, also the trenbolone has hardened my muscles and they feel like bricks, anadrol and trenbolone must have some sort of synergy, cause im hard as a rock, and making amazing gains.

However unlike some i notice the quality of muscle i gain, but i also do notice that my blood volume is deffonately increased being on anadrol, giving me rather huge pumps, making me look much bigger then i usually would when i train due to the blood increase... i believe people mistake the loss of blood volume and pump they get off anadrol for the quality of the gains they made during cycling it, because as soon as you come off anadrol the blood volumizing effect ceases, causing your pumps to be smaller, making you look less as big after a workout, and i can imagine this causes that illusion where you think, OH I'VE GOTTEN SMALLER AND LOST ALL GAINS... however you did make perfectly good gains, you just lost the amazing pump.

So it could quite easy to cause the illusion of effect which many talk about "LOSING ALL GAINS" After discontinued use, through losing the blood volumizing effect.

Example, if we where to inject EPO, we'd notice when we train in the gym, we look MUCH bigger, because we've got more blood going to the muscles blowing them up....

Then when EPO runs off, and you train, even though you have the same amount of muscle as you had when running EPO when you train you feel asthough you've LOST half an inch on your arms, because the pumps ain't equalising to the pumps you got off running EPO...

So this is my theory behind anadrol, and the weight loss when you discontinue its use.... its all just an illusion... aslong as you run an AI, you shouldn't have to worry about water retention, and aslong as you're running a hardener like tren i also doubt you'd need to worry, cause even if it did come to loss of gains, we all know trenbolone is the drug to hold onto it!


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Well lets go down the Blood volumising road then...ok...ive benn in hospital through severly increased CELL COUNT....dangerously high.......OXYMETHOLONE .

So tell me where the avantage is in that......far better and safer methods to use...never took em since never will.........if i can get to 19st with a slight glimmer of abs showing please tell me where ive gone wrong by not using them ?...

I have even spoke to a number of pros who wont even go near them ??.....so tell me where they went wrong ??

Like ive said on NUMEROUS occasions...they do have their place but im not putting you down in anyway mate but if that is your avvi pic and trying to tell me otherwise is just p1ssing in the wind.im trying to tell you.....lets face it..its YOU whos harping on and concerned about BROWN URINE....not me mate..ill keep growing without them............best of luck with em BTW


----------



## darksider (Apr 5, 2011)

50mgs 100 mgs, it doesn't matter imo I think oxy are a good compound used in the right circumstances. ie. I have found that then leaner your are the better with them also clean diet is essential otherwise again they are pointless everyones different I react quite well to them and can honestly say that I can keep most of my gains after using them but thats just my humble opinion


----------



## AceOfSpadez (May 6, 2010)

pea head said:


> Well lets go down the Blood volumising road then...ok...ive benn in hospital through severly increased CELL COUNT....dangerously high.......OXYMETHOLONE.
> 
> *
> Well thats individual isn't it? also depends on the dosage you where running and what other compounds you may have added in their along side the anadrol? and also the period of time that you ran them for, however I doubt everyone will react in the same negitive way as you did, so you can't really go around slandering them as much as you do... they're a good drug and work perfectly fine.*
> ...


*Brown urine has nothing to do with the subject you brought up... you came on here slandering saying that anadrol is ****e and so fourth which has very little to do with my post, and as for anadrol its not ****e at all, you're just being self-opinionated, and i disagree with you.... don't care how much experience you have, theres plenty who will agree with you and plenty who will disagree with you, however the drug works very well for me and i respond well to it, so thats all that matters, your opinion on the drug means little to me.*


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

when i did muay thai my trainer gave me vitamin b12 injections for some reason , that made me **** brown. I had so much energy i was like a bouncing ball from those B12 shots.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

AceOfSpadez said:


> However unlike some i notice the quality of muscle i gain, but i also do notice that my blood volume is deffonately increased being on anadrol
> 
> i seriously doubt this- in fact its your imagination/placebo effect/visualisation of wate retention.
> 
> ...





pea head said:


> Well lets go down the Blood volumising road then...ok...ive benn in hospital through severly increased CELL COUNT....dangerously high.......OXYMETHOLONE .
> 
> and you look like you've done either 150mg+ or done it for 16+ weeks..... so I BELIEVE YOU
> 
> ...





darksider said:


> 50mgs 100 mgs, it doesn't matter imo I think oxy are a good compound used in the right circumstances. ie. I have found that then leaner your are the better with them also clean diet is essential otherwise again they are pointless everyones different I react quite well to them and can honestly say that I can keep most of my gains after using them but thats just my humble opinion


dareksider- agree.


----------



## AceOfSpadez (May 6, 2010)

ausbuilt said:


> dareksider- agree.


Hmm I'll take what you said into consideration, however I still don't think you're 100% with everything you say either, I'm no longer listening to people but more my own body and keeping my own opinion of what i think happens by the way i react to these drugs, because its common sense that if you have a higher RBC there will be more blood going to the muscle causing an increase in pump, atleast im pretty sure this is what happens to me, i noticed it when running 700mg of boldenone.. with 750mg of test and dbol, however i started to notice the rather large pumps around weeks 10-12 on boldenone, as for water retention on anadrol, i honestly don't believe its that bad, and im also running CABER and as you said its progrestelone which causes its water retention? well won't caber be preventing this? cause i honestly feel dry... and i don't know if this has to do with trenbolone, but im solid, and look dry, with deffonision in my shoulders peaking through.


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

ausbuilt said:


> dareksider- agree.


150MG + ????? 16WKS ???

Nobody is getting my point...they have their place...read posts that ive said from a couple of years ago.

BUT i come on these forums and see imo...less than average to average guys going oxy this oxy that.....theve never even got past a drop set and a bowl of lobby.....the doses are way above normal for some users...but thats whats makes a pro right ??? :001_tt2:

Front load and normal doses.....for specific lifts etc...yes fine..no problem....and keeping size pre contest providing the user is clued up with water manipulation etc...see my point.

But when guys who have never been on a big job come on and go about them like they are the second coming of Christ gets me going :innocent: .

Everybody need a Pea policing from time to time :2guns:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

come on wookie post up a present picture and put all the nay sayers to rest .....


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

AceOfSpadez said:


> Hmm I'll take what you said into consideration, however I still don't think you're 100% with everything you say either, I'm no longer listening to people but more my own body and keeping my own opinion of what i think happens by the way i react to these drugs, because its common sense that if you have a higher RBC there will be more blood going to the muscle causing an increase in pump, atleast im pretty sure this is what happens to me, i noticed it when running 700mg of boldenone.. with 750mg of test and dbol, however i started to notice the rather large pumps around weeks 10-12 on boldenone, as for water retention on anadrol, i honestly don't believe its that bad, and im also running CABER and as you said its progrestelone which causes its water retention? well won't caber be preventing this? cause i honestly feel dry... and i don't know if this has to do with trenbolone, but im solid, and look dry, with deffonision in my shoulders peaking through.


Listen pal..like ive said...fly your kite... do/take what you want...all AAS willl increase cell count...oxy and eq are renowned for it more than others...what im try to say is when cell count is increased to 20+ levels you are in a far riskier state.....another reason "some" dont agree with cruising....i personally hate the things with a passion..they have their place...im trying to give yo a better outlook...and i do come across as in your face and blunt..thats me...dont give a fcuk tbh.....but just dont fall in the wow im on oxys attitude..far better term if want stay in this for the long haul :thumbup1:


----------



## darksider (Apr 5, 2011)

pea head said:


> 150MG + ????? 16WKS ???
> 
> Nobody is getting my point...they have their place...read posts that ive said from a couple of years ago.
> 
> ...


A pea policing, dont tell me you are UKM's resident PIG aswell mate :lol:

I get what your saying but just because you dont like them doesn't mean that they are no good, just not for the beginner, that I am not at my best I have been 19st with a 34 in waist and oxy were a staple in my cycles as for jumping on them 10st **** wet thru and expecting miracles well the just a nonsense imo


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

I do not like taking Oxy my self 3 time i used aas i used anadrol , was horrible idk if it means anything but i always felt dizzy and my head hurt on oxy`s , all i got from that time was alot of bloat and strength.



pea head said:


> Listen pal..like ive said...fly your kite... do/take what you want...all AAS willl increase cell count...oxy and eq are renowned for it more than others...what im try to say is when cell count is increased to 20+ levels you are in a far riskier state.....another reason "some" dont agree with cruising....i personally hate the things with a passion..they have their place...im trying to give yo a better outlook...and i do come across as in your face and blunt..thats me...dont give a fcuk tbh.....but just dont fall in the wow im on oxys attitude..far better term if want stay in this for the long haul :thumbup1:


----------



## Muscle (Oct 10, 2010)

AceOfSpadez you should drop your dosages before you cause real damage!


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Muscle said:


> AceOfSpadez you should drop your dosages before you cause real damage!


Cant understand how something is so good yet in the same sentence postup you are worried ????

Swap to test E and mast E ....job done :beer:


----------



## Muscle (Oct 10, 2010)

He is running a high dose of tren at 12stone? It just doesn't make sense.


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Yes mate..thats up to him..i would just like to point out taking silly amounts wont make a better body......just a shame to coming crashing down faster than the Space Shuttle :thumbdown:


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> lol exactly


Lol well he's gotta get from 12 to 13 to 14 15 or how ever much he wants to weigh lol it's not a massive dose IMO but some react to 200mg test some feel nothing... Same with tren I guess.

Diet is key tho 100% if on week you can't increase body weight or lifts not going up in kg or reps then eat more the following week and it will


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> Im 18 and half in that mate was my first strongman comp that day
> 
> Im 6ft exactly so yer see what you mean I do look tiny


It's cause your fat lol

I'm u80k in my av... Lean as a bean lol

But then as your a sm pl guy bf is not an issue and overall weight will help lifts


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

AceOfSpadez said:


> Those measurements are **** ain't they


Yea lol


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> seriously no they are not sh1t at all pal
> 
> just focus on increase protein and good cals and better rest before taking doses to the extreme
> 
> Im all for a nice cycle but 600mg of tren and anadrol seems a bit much for you IMO


Good advice there bud


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

big_jim_87 said:


> It's cause your fat lol
> 
> I'm u80k in my av... Lean as a bean lol
> 
> But then as your a sm pl guy bf is not an issue and overall weight will help lifts


Agreed mate BF is last of my concern although am considering a much cleaner approach to diet this year as health is of concern to me more so than has been in the past

getting older and wiser I suppose lol


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> Agreed mate BF is last of my concern although am considering a much cleaner approach to diet this year as health is of concern to me more so than has been in the past
> 
> getting older and wiser I suppose lol


Lol cleaner is better IMO

I hate the bloated feeling I get from high sodium meals... But I still eat them lol and every time I do I look at the mrs and say "dnt let me eat shyt like this again" lol but then still do it!

Kfc makes me feel like death!

I'd like to do some strong man stuff maybe next yr when I take a yr off BB comps.

I think i coul do ok in u105k class as have deadlift 260x9 270x8 squat 270x7 way under 105k

Think I'd struggle tho as 5.5ft tall lol need 6ft plus?


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

I have a few deadlift vids on YouTube bud. If you go to my journal and look at 1st page the 1st video has a clip of a 260kx8 or 9

I have more vids on my old YouTube account.

I'll post a few old vids in journal when at home as at work on iPhone ATM.

Havnt gone that heavy on deads in a few months (not done any deads lol) as I'm scared since a hamstring tear but Monday is a new training yr and back into deads. My grip is shyt and deads are with straps.

I think if I trained for strength seriously I can hit then figures at just u90k as about a lean 93-95k ATM.

Gotta try keep injury free tho


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Muscle said:


> He is running a high dose of tren at 12stone? It just doesn't make sense.


what doesn't make sense? years of cycling and looking like a natty...



pea head said:


> Yes mate..thats up to him..i would just like to point out taking silly amounts wont make a better body......just a shame to coming crashing down faster than the Space Shuttle :thumbdown:


maybe, yet to see him look bigger than his avi..


----------



## AceOfSpadez (May 6, 2010)

Muscle said:


> AceOfSpadez you should drop your dosages before you cause real damage!


Give me a break, you've got lads running over 1gram of test and 800mg of trenbolone with oxys for 12weeks + at 150mg... and they have no complaints? plus im getting bloods done soon.


----------



## AceOfSpadez (May 6, 2010)

Muscle said:


> He is running a high dose of tren at 12stone? It just doesn't make sense.


 do you honestly believe im 12stone? omfg get a grip dude.... insulting that you'd believe someone around 15stone is 12.


----------



## AceOfSpadez (May 6, 2010)

ausbuilt said:


> what doesn't make sense? years of cycling and looking like a natty...
> 
> maybe, yet to see him look bigger than his avi..


God sakes, I'm a bigger unit when you see me in person... wish you'd understand that avi is old and ****e... i'll post up more when im done cycle.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

AceOfSpadez said:


> God sakes, I'm a bigger unit when you see me in person... wish you'd understand that avi is old and ****e... i'll post up more when im done cycle.


a picture is worth a thousand words..

:smartass:


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

FYI, cloudly weewee usually indicated bacterial infection. Get rid of your chlamydia lads.


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

AceOfSpadez said:


> do you honestly believe im 12stone? omfg get a grip dude.... insulting that you'd believe someone around 15stone is 12.


I'm 12 stone in my avatar 

(5 foot 8)


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

AceOfSpadez said:


> God sakes, I'm a bigger unit when you see me in person... wish you'd understand that avi is old and ****e... i'll post up more when im done cycle.


you still disputing your weight ?

its ok to be 12 stone i was 12 stone too .


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

MXD you have the body i aspire to have one day, just perfect genetics mate :thumb:


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Lmao I am genetically below average lads.

But thankyou


----------



## Danny_Arnold (Jan 2, 2012)

did you see your doc about this mate? what was the outcome? stop dosing = stop side effects?

blood in the urine is straight forward enough usually indicates kidney damage most commonly but brown urine usually means "waste". when red blood cells die, they go brown, which is what gives **** its lovely sunkissed tan... the liver is responsible for recycling our red blood cells. this sounds like maybe the steads are being filtered via the liver and are thereby damaging the liver (ultimately the same effect as alcohol abuse)

only a theory but adds up, i wouldnt shake it off as simple dehydration or any other theory when it could be something so serious. im just curious what happened next man!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

if you are genetically below average then im the lead singer of back street boys :lol: :thumb:



MXD said:


> Lmao I am genetically below average lads.
> 
> But thankyou


----------



## AceOfSpadez (May 6, 2010)

MXD said:


> FYI, cloudly weewee usually indicated bacterial infection. Get rid of your chlamydia lads.


Not always sometimes it can happen if you consume too many vitamins, from protein shakes etc... a little like vitamin b too much of that makes your urine highlighted yellow.


----------



## AceOfSpadez (May 6, 2010)

Empire Boy said:


> lucky fukcer he is!! And looking very cut...I wish I had my left middle ab like MX. I don't know why in the fook it won't pop like the others...as you say, genetics.


Hmm i think you've got 1 of the best bodys here empire judging by the pics i've seen.... you've got amazing genetics... some people just ain't happy ey?


----------



## AceOfSpadez (May 6, 2010)

Danny_Arnold said:


> did you see your doc about this mate? what was the outcome? stop dosing = stop side effects?
> 
> blood in the urine is straight forward enough usually indicates kidney damage most commonly but brown urine usually means "waste". when red blood cells die, they go brown, which is what gives **** its lovely sunkissed tan... the liver is responsible for recycling our red blood cells. this sounds like maybe the steads are being filtered via the liver and are thereby damaging the liver (ultimately the same effect as alcohol abuse)
> 
> only a theory but adds up, i wouldnt shake it off as simple dehydration or any other theory when it could be something so serious. im just curious what happened next man!


When i drink a **** load of water my urine goes back to being crystal clear? so that indeciates to me that blood isn't the problem here, otherwise it would always be there...


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Go to the doctor.

When my urine was brown or dark, I had blood in my urine from high blood pressure on cycle.

I had to stop.

Blood pressure is the second leading cause of kidney failure, you don't want that.

If it is caused from blood pressure then drinking all the water you want wont do you any good.

consider liver chemical and will heal.

Consider kidney mechanical (filter) and won't heal.


----------



## Muscle (Oct 10, 2010)

Sorry I didn't mean to offend you just stating you look around 10-12 stone. I was just looking out for your health!


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

aceofspadez, the way you hold that red towel is just perfection, its artistic like, your grip is something to admire and the way your guns pop out when you squeeze

im not gay btw


----------



## AceOfSpadez (May 6, 2010)

Afghan said:


> aceofspadez, the way you hold that red towel is just perfection, its artistic like, your grip is something to admire and the way your guns pop out when you squeeze
> 
> Can we keep that **** on other posts not serious post, which could concern one anothers health?
> 
> ...


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

> Some people aren't happy?


Some people are realists.

Anyone can look good with utter ball aching work for 5 years.

Even if below genetically good.


----------



## Captain-splooge (May 29, 2011)

AceOfSpadez said:


> Hmm i think you've got 1 of the best bodys here empire judging by the pics i've seen.... you've got amazing genetics... some people just ain't happy ey?


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

MXD said:


> Some people are realists.
> 
> *Anyone can look good with utter ball aching work for 5 years.*
> 
> ...


That's true cos I look amazing


----------

